# Pickled Cayenne Peppers



## blissful (Aug 18, 2008)

A friend gave me two jars of these that she canned herself. How would you use them? She said they are 'hot'! 
TIA
~Bliss


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2008)

Man, I bet they are - lol!!! Cayennes, in my opinion (& I've grown quite a few), are just one or two steps lower than Habeneros heat-wise.

I'd use them very carefully. Perhaps chop up & add ONE to a pot of chili & see how you feel about that.  I definitely wouldn't just pop one in my mouth - lol!!


----------

